

Hinton's Neural Network Simulation (Generative) - signa11
http://www.cs.toronto.edu/~hinton/adi/index.htm

======
YuriNiyazov
I worked with Yann LeCun at NYU (who is Hinton's student) on recurrent neural
networks, which, although well-known within the machine learning world, are
really obscure in the CS/Tech world in general. So refreshing to see a link to
that area come up here. E-Mail me if you'd like to geek out over this some
more.

------
collint
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AyzOUbkUf3M>

Great Google TechTalk about exactly this simulation and so much more.

:D Love this video.

------
ice_man
I made this flash demo of Dr. Hinton's generative neural network simulation
about two and a half years ago. It's a small world. Hinton is the smartest man
I have ever met.

